# First cycle



## Luke101 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi, im new to steroids and was just wondering if i could get some advice. Im planning on running test e at 300mgs per week for 12 weeks and anavar for the last 6 weeks, i would like to gain as much muscle mass as possible but burn body fat aswell hence the var. In regards to dieting should i be in a caloric surplus until i start the anavar and then go into a deficit? Or should i be in a caloric deficit for the entire cycle? And info would be much appreciated?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Generally building muscle and losing fat simultaneously is almost impossible. Under very specific circumstances it is possible, one of which potentially is a first cycle. But so many variables need to be in place.

I would focus on one goal initially. Personally, I would drop the fat naturally as getting lean is really quite simple. Then I would maintain my composition for 4-6 weeks before slowly pushing food up to gain weight. It is here I would add the drugs (for the first time).

Anavar won't burn fat off you in the way you are thinking. Testosterone has a profound affect on the metabolism so can aid getting lean, but largely the diet will dictate this.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Generally building muscle and losing fat simultaneously is almost impossible. Under very specific circumstances it is possible, one of which potentially is a first cycle. But so many variables need to be in place.
> 
> I would focus on one goal initially. Personally, I would drop the fat naturally as getting lean is really quite simple. Then I would maintain my composition for 4-6 weeks before slowly pushing food up to gain weight. It is here I would add the drugs (for the first time).
> 
> Anavar won't burn fat off you in the way you are thinking. Testosterone has a profound affect on the metabolism so can aid getting lean, but largely the diet will dictate this.


 I was under the impression that anavar excelled in saving tissue when in a large deficit?

It won't get you lean but it's a great tool for cutting I heard.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I was under the impression that anavar excelled in saving tissue when in a large deficit?
> 
> It won't get you lean but it's a great tool for cutting I heard.


 Any compound that tips the scales in favour of anabolism will help preserve tissue but ultimately this is down to your diet. You can still over diet on steroids.

In all honesty you reduce body fat on any compound. It comes down to your goal, desired look, previous use and what you function best on.

Perhaps someone can post a study on Anavar and its effect on abdominal fat. I haven't personally noticed any increased loss but generally I get and stay lean quite easily.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Any compound that tips the scales in favour of anabolism will help preserve tissue but ultimately this is down to your diet. You can still over diet on steroids.
> 
> In all honesty you reduce body fat on any compound. It comes down to your goal, desired look, previous use and what you function best on.
> 
> Perhaps someone can post a study on Anavar and its effect on abdominal fat. I haven't personally noticed any increased loss but generally I get and stay lean quite easily.


 But different derived compounds are better for different purposes, no?

Var is derived from dht isn't it? Making it not optimal for building muscle. Hence it being a cutting steroid.

I get what you are saying and agree with you though, just maybe there is something I don't know?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> But different derived compounds are better for different purposes, no?
> 
> Var is derived from dht isn't it? Making it not optimal for building muscle. Hence it being a cutting steroid.
> 
> I get what you are saying and agree with you though, just maybe there is something I don't know?


 Every compound has a different androgenic : anabolic ratio, yes. Testosterone for example is 100:100.

But in the real world it makes very little difference to losing fat. It does make a greater difference to gaining tissue to a certain degree.

The idea of cutting or bulking steroids really stems from the internet and is based on what people used during different phases of the competitive seasons. The reason some compounds are labelled cutting drugs is because they are favoured during periods of reducing body fat and subcutaneous water. An example of this could be tren, masteron and winstrol.

Drugs that illicit water retention in the body are favoured for periods of adding tissue because this allows you to get stronger. Getting stronger is of course possible on some of the very powerful drier drugs but you become more prone to injury in such an environment. On top of that things like testosterone and nandrolone are far more forgiving on the body than trenbolone and halotestin.


----------

